# GTROC On The Beach



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Its 10:00AM in sunny Mexico and yours truly is sat on the beach, piña collada in one hand, Ipad in the other! Yes, as I write this I am catching some rays down in Cancun, Mexico!

So why the fcuk are you telling us this? I hear you ask! :lamer:

Well, The point that I wanted to make, if any, is that this demonstrates just how dedicated GTR owners are to the club :thumbsup:

Wish you were all here! :wavey: lol


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, have a good one buddy, I would have also been out at the Moon Palace Resort, but had to go out to Spain in Mijas to sort out some work on the villa, but weather here has been rubbish, so leaving today to get back home to catch some sun! Now thats a first....watch out for those rum punch's!!:flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! Looking forward to updates in the "Was it You" section


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Hey, have a good one buddy, I would have also been out at the Moon Palace Resort, but had to go out to Spain in Mijas to sort out some work on the villa, but weather here has been rubbish, so leaving today to get back home to catch some sun! Now thats a first....watch out for those rum punch's!!:flame:


I'm staying at Azul Beach, cancun's answer to the Sol Pelicanos in Benidorm lol

I don't know why it didn't occur to me to ask before I booked if there was going to be a ridiculously loud "show" at 22:00 every night.. :chairshot

Oh well, at least I know now how to hula using 17 or more hoops lol



Fuggles said:


> Excellent! Looking forward to updates in the "Was it You" section


Ok Ok, before you relegate this thread to a section that where no man has been before, serious question to GTR.co.uk members; 

Apart from your bedroom, whats the strangest place that you've logged on to GTR.co.uk?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

glad to see its not just me then. i can't go away without needing to check forums every so offen its an addiction


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> I'm staying at Azul Beach, cancun's answer to the Sol Pelicanos in Benidorm lol
> 
> I don't know why it didn't occur to me to ask before I booked if there was going to be a ridiculously loud "show" at 22:00 every night.. :chairshot
> 
> ...


On iPad in very strange club in Dubai populated mainly by Indians and Hookers (but, oddly, no indian hookers?). Basically had been set up by a Naval friend who told me to go as it was great. Hookers like GT-Rs too apparently!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> a section that where no man has been before, serious question to GTR.co.uk members


If you travelled on the forum as much as you do on holidays you will see that's not true.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Hookers like GT-Rs too apparently!


Mmmmm a bit lardy, not the best to look at, a bit clunky down under when cold and insists on the most expensive shoes ........ but still a great ride


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> Mmmmm a bit lardy, not the best to look at, a bit clunky down under when cold and insists on the most expensive shoes ........ but still a great ride


Awesome - made me laugh! Fat girls - try harder and are more grateful.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> On iPad in very strange club in Dubai populated mainly by Indians and Hookers (but, oddly, no indian hookers?). Basically had been set up by a Naval friend who told me to go as it was great. Hookers like GT-Rs too apparently!


So would you class that as a strip club or a brothel? lol


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> I'm staying at Azul Beach, cancun's answer to the Sol Pelicanos in Benidorm lol
> 
> I don't know why it didn't occur to me to ask before I booked if there was going to be a ridiculously loud "show" at 22:00 every night.. :chairshot
> 
> ...


I am sure you are no stranger to dancing round "hoops"!!lol ;-)

Strangest places? Middle of the oceans, many a time. Right now i am half way between Uk and Norway.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> So would you class that as a strip club or a brothel? lol


Interesting query. It is actually a nightclub and with the dickensian Middle East rules on female nudity etc it is very 'respectable' (ie apparently they are not allowed to approach you unless you nod etc. One of the best places for a good game of pool however!

It is a very odd country with ultra rich and ultra poor mixed together in an artificial environment. The very best, and worst of human nature.


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

I got really excited when I actually saw a hooker once....its because it seems like a taboo thing around my way and you see and hear so much stuff on tv and films - I was like OMGGGG I WANT TO GO AND TALK TO IT....but I could smell the std's from a mile off....so no....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Go to Amsterdam- they're everywhere. lol


----------

